# Mozart photographs



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

I apologise in advance if this doesn't work. I've had to do this from my Deviant art account:





































The first photograph was taken around last year, he managed to get on top of my bookcase and wouldn't come down for about an hour.

The second photograph was taken a month after we got him, so he's about five months there. He liked (still does) to sit on the piano. That was how he got his name.

The third photograph, he stole one of my teddies. Wouldn't let it go. Luckily after a while, I managed to persuade him that he didn't want that teddy, he could have a different teddy.

The last photograph was taken around January, after christmas. He got a lovely new collar (among other presents). He likes red.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

They didn't work.

I dislike technology.

I'll try again, if only the links surface I'm afraid you may have to follow and see the photographs there:

*1:*

Mozart the cat. by ~golden-eagle-wings on deviantART

*2:*

Mozart on the piano. by ~golden-eagle-wings on deviantART

*3:*

It's my teddy. by ~golden-eagle-wings on deviantART

*4:*

New Collar by ~golden-eagle-wings on deviantART


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful cat...great pics.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks. 

He knows he's a good looking cat. He get's quite arrogant. He's like a peacock when he sees a 'lady' cat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Apollo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> He knows he's a good looking cat. He get's quite arrogant. He's like a peacock when he sees a 'lady' cat.


lol...i can imagine. He looks like a proper character.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh he is, he is.

He's *King* Mozart of Toffen. We are his servants and followers of his every whims.

He likes to watch television also, I don't watch it often (only occasional when there is something interesting and worth watching) he watches anything. Television addict. He sits on 'his' red bean bag chair and stares at the television till it is put on. Then he'll sit there happily.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,
They are gorgeous pics, he is so handsome!!

Im the same with putting pics on, an absolute nightmare lol.

Izzie


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't get it to work. 

I'm on another forum that is a support forum for people like me who are on the spectrum. Whenever I try to post pictures (of Mozart, who else) they don't seem to link up. So I have to link them up with the website link instead of the picture link.

It's quite annoying and I don't truely understand why but atleast I can take the photographs and load them up in a fashion.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

I have another photograph of Mozart in the snow.

Mozart and snow by ~golden-eagle-wings on deviantART

Yes, he wears a lead. Only to protect him from running onto the busy road. Poor thing dislikes cars so much.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Apollo said:


> I have another photograph of Mozart in the snow.
> 
> Mozart and snow by ~golden-eagle-wings on deviantART
> 
> Yes, he wears a lead. Only to protect him from running onto the busy road. Poor thing dislikes cars so much.


Bless him, Sandy wears a harness and we take him into the garden, we are on the third floor lol. He loves dragging me all over the place so he can explore.

Mozart looks so sweet on that lead!

Izzie


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

I was on my own that day. 

I had to take him out, he likes snow. One of the few cats that do. He wouldn't (of course) keep still for the camera. Then he was startled by the snow falling from the bushes, so I had to take him back into the house. 

I'll post more photographs later.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

One more photograph then I'm going to bed as it is coming up to 12:45 A.M.

Mozart's box by ~golden-eagle-wings on deviantART

A four month old Mozart, in his box.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mozart is beautiful - I love black cats


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

Is that your cat I spy in your photograph?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Is that your cat I spy in your photograph?


That's Gizmo my big black moggy. He is nearly 6 years old and has been with us since he was a tiny kitten of 6 weeks. You can see more pics of him on my profile page. The little one behind him is Mai Tai my 6 month old Siamese kitten :biggrin:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is a bonny boy.


----------

